# How does one go about becoming motivated?



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

So, i basically have no energy or motivation to go work out. Anyone know of any supplements or foods that will give me tons of energy? Like in a different thread of mine, it seems as if though my adrenaline glands have shut down, but i know they havent obviously. 

I need some energy. I found out my constant exhaustion is one of the main causes of my social phobia. The doctor put me on adderall after i had told her that a 5 hour energy helped my anxiety. The adderall works GREAT but tolerance is building. I want natural energy!!!!

What do i do experts?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah those medication are used too reduce hyperactivity so they may not be good in the motivation department, alcohol may help it's a depressant almost opposite of a stimulant lol, i dunno, a beer or two won't hurt the rebound from the alcohol get's people moving,

your in the state's right so you might not be old enough too drink, a supplement you can try is
L-Carnitine or Acetyl L-Carnitine it's banned here in canada because are goverment corrupt, and allowed some pham company too put a patent on a amino acid kinda stupid

that one should give u energy, man i wish they sold it here, let me know if you do try it i wanna hear how it goes,


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

omfg i just looked it up it might be unbanned right now sweet, i better go buy it in bulk befor they decided banning it again lol,

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/ahc-asc/media/nr-cp/_2011/2011_168-eng.php

wow they rised the price on that stuff almost makes me wanna puke


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

GotAnxiety said:


> omfg i just looked it up it might be unbanned right now sweet, i better go buy it in bulk befor they decided banning it again lol,
> 
> http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/ahc-asc/media/nr-cp/_2011/2011_168-eng.php
> 
> wow they rised the price on that stuff almost makes me wanna puke


do they just sell this stuff at vitamin stores?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been taking sam-e for the past 2 weeks and It's given me a huge burst of energy. I had been stuck in a depressive slump for months, unable to accomplish the most basic tasks. Then 5 days after I started taking sam-e I started to get huge amounts of energy. I no longer felt like procrastinating and moping and instead just wanted to start doing things, making lists, making plans, anything BUT sit and watch tv all day.

It has an effect like speed. It gives you tons of energy. Too much in fact, because I don't want to sit in one place anymore. I'll see something that cheers me up and I will get in a hypomanic mood and suddenly start running down the street. (It's 40 degrees out and I'm only wearing my socks)

I had to cut the dose down by half (which is good, because it's one of the more expensive supplements) I'm sure if the FDA realized this was actually effective as a drug they wouldn't let you buy it over the counter. It can be too powerful.

Anyway I've been more productive in the past few days then I have in years. We'll see what the long term effects are.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

8 supplement store's 2 bus ticket's and 6 hour's later i was persistant and able too find some, they either didn't have it yet or it was sold out frigging 42 buck's for 90 cap's, they should have it at gnc or any health food store it may be cheaper in the state but there a supply and demand here, dr oz mention it on tv as well about time it came back it was banned for 6 year's for some company too make monetary gain at the at the expense of people it could help,

L-carnitine supplementation (3g/day for three months) has been shown to result in a significant increase in semen L-carnitine ...

lol no wonder why they banned it is it too good too be true wow somethin that actually works


----------



## marcopolo94 (Feb 4, 2012)

This is what I do to have energy through out the day. I wake up early in the morning before school for a jog and get home eat good break fast(oatmeal, toast, a glass of milk and a fruit) that gives me keeps me alert until its time for the next meal. I work out at home using only dumbbells and a pull up bar using scoobysworkshop intermediate workout routine. Having someone to workout with you helps, or watching transformation videos gave me the motivation to start and keep working out. Seeing average joe's like me build muscle and be fit. Just some suggestions you could try


----------



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

I used to take all sorts of supplements, until I realized that I was making just the same amount of progress without them. I drink coffee, and thirty minutes later, I turn my house into a gym and get crazy for an hour. The right music playlist helps. My motivation is taking pictures of my body every few days. Progress makes me want more progress.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

baby steps are the key


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

The best motivator for me was committing to 3 weeks of working out for half an hour 4 times a week and seeing muscle toning on my arms at the end of it. Haven't looked back! A bit of caffeine does seem to be a popular booster. I've been feeling draggy myself but learned after getting blood work that I'm anemic and B12 deficient so I'm hoping those supplements will help too.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

get yourself a training partner. that seems to help a lot of people.

personally, I've found that threats do wonders for motivation. you wouldn't believe how the biggest slobs in the army suddenly become amazingly fit when the punishment for not working out is working out twice as much, or in more extreme cases, military prison.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

First, Make sure you're drinking enough water, this is one of the most common reasons for fatigue. Give it a few weeks, at a regular time of day with a progressive regime. 

There're many pre-workout supplements (google) , jack3d is generally considered the best. But I'd really recommend you get to a reasonably high level of cardiovascular fitness before trying it.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree with the water comment. Ginseng tea can be quite good for energy too. However, what's helped me most is making sure that my mind isn't going overboard with thoughts and anxiety, thus making me exhausted. Try and slow things down and not think about everyyything (if that makes sense). When you remember, just focus on your breathing for a bit. Depression also makes you fatigued, so do whatever you can think of to make you smile  And, as someone else has said, pay attention to the B vitamins.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i need too quit smoking, befor i start working out again ; / , i got amazing result when i didnt smoke so hard when people are throwing smokes at u tho, brain feeling oxygen deprieved ; /


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

prolly all you will need. 
watch. 
be motivate.






hope this helps.
(don't try headbutt against Soviet Flag - that is only for Advanced Motivate)


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

arnie said:


> I've been taking sam-e for the past 2 weeks and It's given me a huge burst of energy. I had been stuck in a depressive slump for months, unable to accomplish the most basic tasks. Then 5 days after I started taking sam-e I started to get huge amounts of energy. I no longer felt like procrastinating and moping and instead just wanted to start doing things, making lists, making plans, anything BUT sit and watch tv all day.
> 
> It has an effect like speed. It gives you tons of energy. Too much in fact, because I don't want to sit in one place anymore. I'll see something that cheers me up and I will get in a hypomanic mood and suddenly start running down the street. (It's 40 degrees out and I'm only wearing my socks)
> 
> ...


interesting..im actually on adderall right now, which is the same as speed.

Is this stuff addicting?


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

ive started taking a mens multivitamin, and im drinking tons of liptons diet green tea. 

I took a little extra adderall today haha, 60mg at once instead of 30, and then again just 30 about an hour ago.

Id like to wean off of it and use it as an "as needed" kind of thing. Its a very powerful drug, i hate the fact that everyday im building more and more tolerance to it.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

King Moonracer said:


> interesting..im actually on adderall right now, which is the same as speed.
> 
> Is this stuff addicting?


I can stop anytime I want! :teeth

Seriously though it's not.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam-e

Another thing:
I always have been somewhat lethargic and tired in the morning and late afternoon and hypomanic at night, but this has taken it to the next level.

Before I was watching tv till late hours at night.

Tonight I'm trying to dance to this video: 



 (this would work better if I was a girl)

My brain seems to be running faster. I was posting on this forum earlier today struggling to make myself more verbose instead of giving one word answers. Now I'm banging out paragraphs effortlessly. I type at 80wpm and I feel like my hands can't keep up with my brain. Something must be chemically different in my brain at night and I don't know why.

I also went to my spanish class tonight. (forced socializing more than learning) and I found that I can speak with mucha mas fluencia y velocidad (I can speak a lot faster and easily as if I'm somewhat a fluent native speaker, of course when I get to a word I don't know it all breaks down, but so long as I know all the words for the sentence I'm trying to contstruct it seems to flow out of me so much more easily now. Too bad it's past bedtime now. I wish I can ride this feeling in the daytime :clap


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> What do i do experts?


DRUGS!

Pfft! ಠ‿ಠ

I have serious demotivation issues. Stimulants are the best thing. Real stimulants not caffeine. Caffeine stresses the nervous system. I've been using ethylphenidate(_note; *eth*ylphenidate not *meth*ylphenidate_), 5mg absorbed through the gum. Lasts about 2 hours and at a low dose like this it motivates me nicely and removes the impulsive desire to get high on anything I can find. Also removes the need for caffeine entirely. Higher doses were counter productive and caused a slight hangover feeling the next day, but 5mg 4 times through the day was perfect. It perks me up in a nice way without making me jittery like caffeine does and it is more consistent than caffeine. Cannot recommend this stuff enough. I just wish it was easier to take than popping powder behind my lip.

Also ALCar, beta alanine and a good B complex. Happy days...

*EDIT:* I didn't read the OP all the way through. Ran out of ethylphenidate and I am skimming again(damned ADHD). I personally think that reuptake inhibitors are preferable to releasers. Receptor downregulation is more likely with releasing agents because there is a constant base level of dopamine in the synapses. Reuptake inhibitors just turn the volume up on what is being released naturally. I would personally avoid amphetamines and opt for methylphenidate(timed release) with just a little guanfacine on the side to mitigate the noradrenaline. I'd ask my doc for that if I were in your position. Guanfacine rather than clonidine because it is selective for the alpha2A adrenoceptor which doesn't inhibit dopamine like the other alpha2's. Then maybe buy yourself some galantamine and take a really low dose of it. As I mentioned already B vitamins are important and ALCar is nice. Avoid caffeine like the plague. Nasty stuff...
*
EDIT:* Avoid those pre-workout things too. Most of them contain ephedrine and caffeine. Nasty...


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

that girl can't dance worth **** if i wear too do that i need too be so drunk, it would be a good work out for your brain tho,

Im going too have too agree with johny ritalin better in the motivation department, where amp just cause down regulation crash and depression, where ritalin has a rebound , both can cause anger issue, amp's are effected by vitamin c and moleculey separated ritilin a more whole molecule 

Hey johny have you ever try tenex? what was your experience? i would but intuniv not approved in canada yet,

im not too sure if mixing a ssri and ritilin would be good together tho both are reuptake inhibitor, might be too activating


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> Hey johny have you ever try tenex? what was your experience? i would but intuniv not approved in canada yet,


I haven't tried either. I have some clonidine in the post. I would prefer guanfacine, because it is selective for the alpha2A which doesn't inhibti dopamine like the other alpha2's, but I couldn't get any. I hope it will blend nicely with the ethylphenidate, if it inhibits dopamine too much I will throw in some galantamine and maybe just a touch of - yes - caffeine...


----------

